
It's the programming environment, not the programming language - panic
https://thesephist.com/posts/programming-environment/
======
mckinney
It's both. If the popularity of new languages is any measure, static languages
have quietly won the static v. dynamic war over the last few years:
TypeScript, Kotlin, Swift, etc. Also considering the onslaught of static type
checkers and compilers for otherwise dynamic languages such as Ruby, Python,
etc. One must conclude static type analysis is everything, or at least it
appears to be. IDEs are for the most part measured by how well they
incorporate static analysis with features such as _deterministic_ code
completion, navigation, usage searching, refactoring, and the like. New IDEs
for old static languages are finally arriving such as CLion. Not that IDEs
can't be built for dynamic languages, they can, but they tend to be less
efficient and less capable because static type analysis is so much more
difficult to achieve due to the inherent nondeterminism.

------
gjvc
"Those who do not learn history are doomed to repeat it."

